# Simple clone/vegg bucket



## Weeddog (Mar 14, 2005)

You can clone and vegg with this bucket.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 14, 2005)

some more...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 14, 2005)

whats that hose for on the side to replace the water and put nutes in?

whats a flowering one look like? can you use a strainer instead of a net pot?

do you stick the clones directly in the rocks? how does the water get to the 

roots or do you mist they?how often? what do you keep your PPM at? 

when you flower do you have to have contenuis cyceling water back to a resivor?how do you make that?

 INSTRESTED


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 15, 2005)

the hose on the side is to see the water level.  i just lift the edge of the lid and pour in the solution as its needed.  put the newly cut clone in the net pot.  it will get enuf moisture from the bubbles below.  if it starts to wilt, just pour a little water over the rocks.  start clones out at 100-200ppm and vegg from 400-600ppm.  (ppm=tds*.5)

i only go as far as vegg with this bucket.  i do flower using recirculating solution to the buckets from a central reservoir.  i'll try to get some pics of that later.  you can use you imagination to come up with what fits in your space.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 15, 2005)

thankx for the info man


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 19, 2005)

I've never grown by hydro before...

Could you transfer that rooted clone (the same you're holding in the pic) into a soil system, once the roots are developed?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 21, 2005)

no,  that wouldnt work very well.  it would be best to keep it in hydro


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice little set up. I'll try that.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 27, 2005)

Those roots look fine!


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

The old bubbler system eh?

Those work good. I see you use a home made style lid for your pail.  I can get you one that's molded all in one.  The lid fits over a standard 5 gallon pail, and has the mesh pot moulded right in, so no chance of the basket falling through.  They're only $5 each of your interested.

But nice sytem, how big do you grow them in their?
Ever though of switching to a drip sytem, your like $25 away from one with everything you got there.  And they'll produce better yeilds.


----------



## automatic (Mar 30, 2005)

whats the difference between the bubble and the drip system NTC? I've seen the bubbler in action before but not so much of the drip system. I've heard that the bubbler or DWC was really good....
peas,
auto-


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 30, 2005)

Im still tryin different things.  I usually grow them to about a foot tall then put into flower.  I just lift the lid out with plant and place it into a similar bucket but with drain back to the reservoir.  I flower using recirculating buckets.  

What would be involved in doing drip?  DWC is working very well for me, but if drip will give better yields, then I will want to try that too. 

I've been growing indoor for 1.5yrs and can see there is still lots to learn.  Practice makes perfect.


----------



## mikey (Apr 1, 2005)

i grow my hydro in my turtle tank it works better than all other methods in my opinion because i geuss living environments give the plants more food they grow quick too


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok Weeddog, I think your doing pretty much the same as the drip system, when you take them out of that bucket, and put it in your DWC.  You just buy a 'dripper' to attach to the end of your feed line, it makes the water drip out slowly.  Very simple.   It just keeps the roots a little dryer than doing straight DWC.  This method is better for preventing root rot and such.

I didn't see in your original post where you said you were switching them to another system.

Actually........now that I think of it, I might have a bag of drippers laying around.................let me check into that.


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

i use the same system but rubbermaid 10g tote and 2 plants


----------



## Mutt (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice little set-up weeddog.went into my favorites


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 3, 2006)

Does the water level soak up the rockwooL? I guess I'm asking is where should the water line stop when the net cup is in?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 4, 2006)

Water level is just at the bottom of the net pot.


----------

